# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  RIP William N. Grigg

## Tod

William Norman Grigg, familiar to most of us through his prolific writing, passed away today at the age of 54 of a heart attack, according to this site

https://www.libertarianinstitute.org...gg-rest-peace/


May he rest in peace.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Damn.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh christ no...

----------


## Ender

Noooooo...................... 





> *William Norman Grigg: Rest in Peace
> By*
> Scott Horton 
> 
> Will Grigg died today. Of a heart attack. He was 54 years old.
> 
> Will was my hero. I don’t know what else to say.


Same here, Scott, same here.......

----------


## merkelstan

RIP Will.  I always appreciated your work.

----------


## undergroundrr

Terrible news. Great thinker. RIP good soul.

----------


## phill4paul

$#@!. I remember a post about him being in the hospital not long back and the last I remember he was removed from ICU. Damnit. Thanks Will, you wrote the truth about things that needed the truth to be told. For that I am ever grateful.

----------


## CaptUSA

Wow.  So young.


Better to live free for a moment than eternity in chains, I suppose.

----------


## Tod

Here are his articles that appeared on Lew Rockwell's site:  https://lewrockwell.com/author/william-norman-grigg/

Jeff Deist of Mises Institute wrote on Facebook

"Will Grigg, full name William Norman Grigg, passed away today after a  series of hospitalizations. He was much too young to leave us.
  Will was a dedicated voice for liberty, and a prolific writer and  blogger on the subjects of police misconduct and police militarization.  An archive of the many articles he wrote for LewRockwell.com is here. He also appeared on our Mises Weekends show discussing the growing police state.
 Will was a gentle soul but an indomitable spirit. He will be missed."
 - Jeff Deist

----------


## sparebulb

If I believed in the neo version of The Rapture, I would image that it would happen in relatively slow motion.  Almost like an accelerated attrition of the decent, ethical and competent people of the world, leaving  the rest of us, who are on the bubble, to endure a miserable decent in hell where we freely choose to be led by the very worst of those among us.

I believe that the world is a bit worse today by one more good soul.

----------


## William Tell

You will be missed William Norman Grigg.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If I believed in the neo version of The Rapture, I would image that it would happen in relatively slow motion.  Almost like an accelerated attrition of the decent, ethical and competent people of the world, leaving  the rest of us, who are on the bubble, to endure a miserable decent in hell where we freely choose to be led by the very worst of those among us.
> 
> I believe that the world is a bit worse today by one more good soul.


We are truly worse off today than yesterday.

----------


## Anti Federalist

One of his best...




> The mighty Will Grigg, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I knew about the "paddy rollers" but never made the link.
> 
> I learned something new and very important today.
> 
> Thanks, Will, donating.
> 
> Donate here:
> ...

----------


## merkelstan

> One of his best...


Yeah nobody else could write like that.  He was a million candlepower light.

----------


## tod evans

Well $#@!!

RIP.

----------


## Todd

Thanks Tod.  Was going to post this. Grigg was one of the few people I can and say embodied just about everything that I would like to be like.  Great writer thinker and consistent.  Was very fortunate to have been able to read his stuff the last six years  Land  he's always at the top of my newsfeed on Facebook. Very sad day

----------


## donnay

RIP

----------


## Original_Intent

Sad news, great author and patriot.

Freaking MY age.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Heartbreaking.

If anyone knows a link to donate to his family please post.

----------


## osan

> William Norman Grigg, familiar to most of us through his prolific writing, passed away today at the age of 54 of a heart attack, according to this site
> 
> https://www.libertarianinstitute.org...gg-rest-peace/
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace.


Any reason to think he had "help"?

----------


## phill4paul

> Any reason to think he had "help"?


  Doesn't smell like it. Just another liberty activist that went far before his "time."

----------


## Natural Citizen

Well hell. 

Heart attack will do it. I've been there and done that and been blessed to have seen the sunshine another day. 

Rest in peace, my brother.

----------


## osan

> One of his best...


A well written description of how profoundly hosed we truly are.

----------


## juleswin

RIP

----------


## osan

> Doesn't smell like it. Just another liberty activist that went far before his "time."


And yet, the likes of Bill and Hillary will live 200 years.

----------


## Suzanimal

May he rest in peace.

----------


## TheTexan

> Doesn't smell like it. Just another liberty activist that went far before his "time."


Being anti-government is a stressful way of life.

----------


## Thor

I know "they" can make things look like a heart attack...

His last Facebook/Fedbook post was interesting...






> "Honestly, on days like this I want to disappear for a while. You'd be  able to track my movements if you followed the obituary columns."


He will be missed.  Great writing for Liberty, for sure...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Any reason to think he had "help"?


No, he had been in poor health for the last couple of years.

Sounds like this last round of illness and hospitalizations did him in.

----------


## merkelstan

> Heartbreaking.
> 
> If anyone knows a link to donate to his family please post.


Yes!  Please send any amount!

https://www.gofundme.com/medical-sup...ampaign=upd_n#

----------


## Occam's Banana

This is genuinely tragic news.

Will Grigg was the most relentless and eloquent critic of "police statism" that I have ever encountered.

The Devil is surely laughing with delight ...

----------


## jmdrake

> One of his best...


Very good article.  I need to send this to some dumbass cop worshipers who *think* they are libertarian.

----------


## osan

> No, he had been in poor health for the last couple of years.
> 
> Sounds like this last round of illness and hospitalizations did him in.


OK.  I don't mean to wax overly paranoid, but these days it's become more difficult to do.  The chicanery is so deep and vicious nowadays that almost nothing can be taken for granted.  

I was told by a friend, for example, that Wikileaks had acknowledged that the Dem. d00d who was killed on... what was it, the Capitol steps???... was in fact the source of the Podesta emails.  It all sounds so cloak and dagger, and yet here we are.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

How would peaceful, orderly secession -- the reclaiming of independence by a state or, in the case of Texas, [republic] -- be "treason" against "the united States in Congress assembled"? By strict constitutional definition, "treason" consists only of "levying war against them" or in "adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort."

Note how this passage refers to "states" in the plural, not to a singular national government. Interestingly, there is no language in the U.S. Constitution that makes "rebellion" against the general (or federal) government a form of treason. And since the federal government was designed to be an agent of the states, a state that chooses to withdraw from that relationship is hardly a "rebel."

Furthermore, secession is not an act of war, since withdrawing from a social arrangement of any kind is exactly the opposite of aggression.

-- William Grigg, 2009

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OK.  I don't mean to wax overly paranoid, but these days it's become more difficult to do.  The chicanery is so deep and vicious nowadays that almost nothing can be taken for granted.  
> 
> I was told by a friend, for example, that Wikileaks had acknowledged that the Dem. d00d who was killed on... what was it, the Capitol steps???... was in fact the source of the Podesta emails.  It all sounds so cloak and dagger, and yet here we are.


Trust me, I understand fully.

If it just came out of the blue, I'd be thinking the same thing.

But, like I said, he had been in failing health for a while now, with a number of issues.

----------


## asurfaholic

Very sad to read this. He was one of my favorite writers and an excellent communicator.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Wow.  Way too young.

----------


## fisharmor

He is free now.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Family Fund for Will Grigg:

https://www.gofundme.com/medical-support-for-will-grigg

----------


## phill4paul

> Family Fund for Will Grigg:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/medical-support-for-will-grigg


  Thanks +rep.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I've taken a 50% pay cut over the last 12 months, but I think I can pull together $50 bucks.

----------


## phill4paul

> I've taken a 50% pay cut over the last 12 months, but I think I can pull together $50 bucks.


  Ouch, my brother. That hurts something bad. I know where you are at though. I was down three weeks due to a back injury, worked my ass off for a week to try and get caught up and then my transmission went out on the new/used truck that I bought because my old used truck lost it's transmission and lost another week of work and $1400. 2017 isn't getting off to a good start. But, for Grigg I'll have to get together something in the next week or so.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ouch, my brother. That hurts something bad. I know where you are at though. I was down three weeks due to a back injury, worked my ass off for a week to try and get caught up and then my transmission went out on the new/used truck that I bought because my old used truck lost it's transmission and lost another week of work and $1400. 2017 isn't getting off to a good start. But, for Grigg I'll have to get together something in the next week or so.


I am sorry to hear that, car troubles suck when you need a reliable ride.

Gonna keep Grigg's work alive as much as I can and as long as I'm upright and taking nourishment.

We're both of an age when it could be lights out at any moment...

----------


## phill4paul

> I am sorry to hear that, car troubles suck when you need a reliable ride.
> 
> Gonna keep Grigg's work alive as much as I can and as long as I'm upright and taking nourishment.
> 
> We're both of an age when it could be lights out at any moment...


  Car troubles don't suck anywhere near as bad a 50% pay cut. I appreciate that though. And, yeah, his work needs to be kept alive.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes!  Please send any amount!
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/medical-sup...ampaign=upd_n#


Wednesday, June 21, 2017

http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com/


*Thank You.* 



I've never been much of a writer (let alone one of my father's caliber), but I know that I must express my thanks to you all somehow.

The support that we have received over these past few months has been more than I would have ever thought possible. A few weeks before my father passed away, he heard about the GoFundMe page (that our dear friend A.J. Ellis took it upon himself to set up) reaching $10,000 in his support. He said, "I didn't know that many people cared."

I think he knew, though. He was unrelentingly humble about his accomplishments -- sometimes to a fault. But that's only one of the countless reasons that I looked up to him and loved him more than even he would have been able to express.



And remember, though my father may no longer occupy our physical world, he will live on in all of us who continue to fight until our very last breath.

Dum Spiro, Pugno.




- William Wallace Grigg

----------


## KingNothing

Tremendously sad news.

We owe it to this great guy to press for more liberty everywhere.  

Damn.

----------


## specsaregood

bump for mundanes day.

----------


## Ender

Miss this great tell-it-like-it-is-no-holds-barred Freedom Lover.

----------


## Anti Federalist

God damn it...

----------


## Occam's Banana

Gone but not forgotten (h/t Scott Horton)

----------

